# 2021 Interfaith Thanksgiving Service



## Admin

*Direct website url:*





						Interfaith Thanksgiving Service – Interfaith Council of Southern Nevada
					






					interfaithsn.org
				




*Direct Event Link:*








						2021 Interfaith Thanksgiving Service
					

WATCH LIVE ON ZOOM: https://us02web.zoom.us/j/83773571860  The Interfaith Thanksgiving Service “Where Do We Find Gratitude” Sunday, November 21st at 4:30 p.m. PST  Keynote: Rev. Dr. Catherine Gregg...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## swarn bains

I do not know how to join the group, but i request if this slok  can be expressed somewhere for humanity thank u
  Hymn: Guru (spiritual teacher) is mother, the father, the master and transcendent Lord.  Guru is a friend the destroyer of ignorance, a relative and a brother.  ॥ Guru is the bestowal, the teacher of God’s name. Guru’s lesson is distinct.  Guru is the image of peace truth and intellect. Guru is the touchstone that transforms. ॥ Guru is a shrine, pool of nectar; to attain guru’s divine knowledge is beyond imagination. ॥ Guru is the Creator, the destroyer of sins; Guru purifies the sinners. ॥ Guru exists from the beginning, for a long time, for ages. Reciting God through guru’s teaching attains salvation. ॥ O God; unite me with the guru by your grace; that I the sinner swim across holding on to him ॥੧॥ Guru the guru the God the transcendent Lord the guru; Nanak prays and pays his regard to guru the God. ||1||


----------

